# ibuntu



## rodrigue7973be (13 Octobre 2020)

hello!

ibuntu a une base du ubuntu avec thème mac

https://ibuntuos.com/inside-ibuntu/


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> ibuntu a une base du ubuntu avec thème mac


Et la question est ?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (13 Octobre 2020)

linux mac


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2020)

Pas au point… 





__





						Lix Sur Release stopped due to major bug – iBuntu – the Fair Use Alternative
					






					ibuntuos.com


----------



## Invité (28 Octobre 2020)

Dommage !
N’existe pas en français, bon pour l'OS c'est pas trop chiant, mais pour le clavier là…

Ne fonctionne pas sur un MB 2007, bah j’espérais changer mon Mint 18, mais c'est mort.

Ne reconnait pas le matériel (Wifi) sur un MBP 2012.


Ca fait beaucoup

Autrement, effectivement c'est joliment copié et assez sympa…


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2020)

Quel est le problème, avec le clavier ? Le clavier et l'interface sont deux aspects disjoints (tous mes systèmes sont en en-US et j'ai des claviers en français ou anglais sans problème)
Comme ça a l'air basé sur Ubuntu, on peut vraisemblablement faire ce que fait Ubuntu donc faire fonctionner à peu près tous les claviers, même Mac.


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le problème, avec le clavier ? Le clavier et l'interface sont deux aspects disjoints (tous mes systèmes sont en en-US et j'ai des claviers en français ou anglais sans problème)
> Comme ça a l'air basé sur Ubuntu, on peut vraisemblablement faire ce que fait Ubuntu donc faire fonctionner à peu près tous les claviers, même Mac.


J'ai pas réussi à mettre une autre langue pour le clavier.
Je n'ai trouvé que l'anglais et l'allemand…

Mais bon, de toutes façons vu que ça ne fonctionne pas avec mon MB blanc c'est mort.
Alors que Mint fonctionne nickel avec tous les aspects matériels (micro, caméra, etc…)


----------

